# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Đã lắp đặt xong

## vuhaqn

Đã lắp đặt xong

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, conga, hancatemc.com, Mr.L, thienbao_8x, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## biết tuốt

plasstma khủng quá

----------


## Mr.L

má ơi Khủng Long Bạo Chúa xuất hiện 
lót dép chờ clip biễu diễn ^^

----------


## thuhanoi

Chu choa cái máy có bệ leo nữa như chiến hạm, khủng quá, chúc mừng khui sâm banh nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## imechavn

hôm trước đi Hưng Yên gặp một em máy tương tự chụp được một đống ảnh về tới nhà mở ra thì không đọc được thẻ nhớ nữa đau thật. Con máy của bọn này toàn hàng khủng:
http://en.machine-catalog.com/adsl/M...og/5111/01.htm
http://www.taiwantrade.com.tw/EP/163...ing%20Machine/

----------


## Tuanlm

Thứ này ko thể gọi là cái máy. Nó đc gọi là cụ máy ^^

----------


## thienbao_8x

Trục X truyền động đai xoay vòng -ưu điểm dễ dàng thay đổi vị trí nhiều đầu cắt

----------


## conga

Từ cái ngày dậy thì đến giờ em chưa thấy cái máy Plasma nào to thế này. Không biết trình diễn có như múa không nữa.

----------


## hancatemc.com

Dear anh Hà!
Anh còn nhận ra em chứ? Không ngờ a e lại có duyên gặp nhau trên cncprovn  :Big Grin: . Trong lúc chờ cái video anh up lên cho mọi người thưởng thức, e làm tạm mấy tấm hình.
Các bác nào ở Quảng Ninh có nhu cầu cắt thuê CNC thì liên hệ anh Hà nhé. Kích thước hữu ích máy: 10m x 30m

----------

